# How to get CNC capability in a hobby shop



## Sakoman (Dec 6, 2012)

I am very interested in getting a CNC capability but I am undecided on how to get he most for my money.

I have though about getting a Tomach, converting my nearly new Series One Bridgeport, or buying an older Bridgeport CNC machine with out dated controllers and retrofitting that.

I do like the capability to go back and forth between manual and CNC but that is not imperative as I have a second milling machine I can use for manual.

Has anyone gone through this decisionpro9cess before that could provide some insight to the decision process?


----------



## brucer (Dec 7, 2012)

Sakoman said:


> I am very interested in getting a CNC capability but I am undecided on how to get he most for my money.
> 
> I have though about getting a Tomach, converting my nearly new Series One Bridgeport, or buying an older Bridgeport CNC machine with out dated controllers and retrofitting that.
> 
> ...



  One thing to consider, if you decide to retro an older machine is that the machine already has ballscrews.. if its an older nc or cnc machine it will probably have ballscrews..  I seen an old bridgeport nc machine I was very interested in but the guy wouldnt come down any, so I bailed on it..

 if the machine doesnt have ballscrews that will make the cost considerably higher for a retrofit..

 I would also make sure the motors will be compatible with the available affordable drivers..  Drivers can get expensive real quick..


----------

